# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  السودان ـ سيراليون ( رابط مشاهدة )

## علي سنجة

*السودان vs سيراليون 
البطولة : تصفيات أمم افريقيا

القنوات الناقله : beIN SPORT 3 HD
توقيت المباراة 
20:00 بتوقيت مكة
20:00 بتوقيت الخرطوم
لمشاهد المباراة اونلاين اضغط على الرابطhttp://koorasudan.net/bein-sport-3-hd

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو علوة

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*سلام 

ياتو  القناة الجابه الكورة ارضي
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDZsAoASJkk

مباراة السودان
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*نهايةالشوط الأول تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الوطنية انتهت حتي في المنبر
 لا يوجد تفاعل مع المبارة 
اللهم انصر  رفاق بكري وكاريكا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*رمضان عجب هدف من ضربة جزاء الدقيقة 77
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مبروك للسودان أول ثلاثة نقاط
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروووك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مبروك للصقور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مبروك لصقور الجديان 
اتمنى الا يخرج علينا من يدعى اننا حققنا فوزا تم التخطيط له
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

مبروك لصقور الجديان 
اتمنى الا يخرج علينا من يدعى اننا حققنا فوزا تم التخطيط له



وبدقة متناهية
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*دموع الفرح تذرف دما...لكم الله يا صقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*انتصار العشوائية والاهمال لا يدوم
                        	*

----------

